# Stirling (Scotland)



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm going to be near Stirling at the weekend and a little space has opened up, which means we should be able to get into Stirling. Is there anywhere worth finding for coffee? Thank you.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Enough space to drive to Glasgow?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

GCGlasgow said:


> Enough space to drive to Glasgow?


Sadly, no&#8230;


----------

